# Redbird 70%, Elliott 30%. Closing tra un mese.



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.

----------

Notizie precedenti


Tuttosport in edicola conferma che siamo nella settimana decisiva per il passaggio del Milan a Redbird. Gli avvocati stanno limando gli accordi presi. La firma arriverà entro i prossimi sette giorni. Elliott resterà con una quota di minoranza, ma importante, che gli consentirà di avere i suoi uomini nel CDA. Maldini e Massara attendono, così come i tifosi che attendono una campagna acquisti aggressiva. Operazione da 1.3 miliardi di euro con la possibilità che Elliott incassi altri 500milioni dalla cessione del pacchetto residuo di azioni che manterrà per sé. Redbird porterà il suo metodo di lavoro fatto di statistiche e parametri che potranno affiancare le competenze di campo dei dirigenti.

*Repubblica*: tra un paio di giorni, dopo le firme, incontro tra Cardinale e Paolo Maldini. Il dirigente vuole anche capire se ci sono le possibilità economiche per andare a prendere quei 2-3 giocatori che permetterebbero il salto di qualità. Si discuterà anche del futuro di Rafael Leao, difeso da una clausola da 150 milioni che chiede un congruo aumento dell’ingaggio. Intanto comincia a delinearsi la squadra a supporto di Cardinale. Uno dei suoi uomini di fiducia è Jacques Comolli, presidente del Tolouse che ha lavora.to al Liverpool.

Come riportato da Il Sole 24 ore, Gerry Cardinale lunedì mattina sbarcherà a Milano.Settimana cruciale per il passaggio di proprietà.


----------



## Solo (29 Maggio 2022)

Ok, ma dopo il preliminare basta tentennamenti. 

Perché tra un mese parte il ritiro, bisogna fare il mercato.


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


Ci credo poco che in settimana arrivino rinnovi dei dirigenti e sblocco del mercato.
Film già visto e rivisto.


----------



## princeps (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


un mese per il closing vuol dire che prima dei primi di luglio, il nostro mercato sarà completamente bloccato? sarebbe inacettabile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> un mese per il closing vuol dire che prima dei primi di luglio, il nostro mercato sarà completamente bloccato? sarebbe inacettabile



Credo che il mercato si sbloccherà solo dopo l'incontro con Maldini. Quello è la chiave di tutto.


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo capito perchè è saltato tutto con Investcorp.
Non era una questione di soldi,semplicemente i cammellari non volevano lasciare una quota di minoranza agli americani(giustamente).
"La porcata è servita".
Festeggiamo perchè dalla prossima stagione raccoglieremo lascrime


----------



## Rickrossonero (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


Basta il preliminare per fare mercato o serve il closing?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito perchè è saltato tutto con Investcorp.
> Non era una questione di soldi,semplicemente i cammellari non volevano lasciare una quota di minoranza agli americani(giustamente).
> "La porcata è servita".
> Festeggiamo perchè dalla prossima stagione raccoglieremo lascrime


Gli arabi non mettevano tutti i soldi sul piatto, tant'é che han cercato l'appoggio di Silvio.


----------



## princeps (29 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Basta il preliminare per fare mercato o serve il closing?


secondo me è necessario il closing, ma non sono un esperto in materia


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Maggio 2022)

Prevedo closing ufficiale a settembre/ottobre, figuratevi con agosto di mezzo e tutto il legalese da sbrigare… ciò significa estate di stenti e sacrifici perché Elliott non ha alcun interesse a sforare il budget e Redbird se ha in canna qualcosa lo butterà dentro quando saranno loro i proprietari, altrimenti ora i “colpi” sanches Origi bremer ecc comunque sarebbero collegati a Elliot più che a loro.

purtroppo però il lato sportivo non può aspettare i loro comodi, se si passa un anno temporeggiando con una estate al minimo indispendabile peggio delle ultime si rischia di sgretolare tutto il giochino e Paolo lo sa bene. Speriamo…


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


Un mese?
Finita. 

E vai col mercato condiviso tra una slitta e l'altra mentre filtra cretinismo.


----------



## Rickrossonero (29 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito perchè è saltato tutto con Investcorp.
> Non era una questione di soldi,semplicemente i cammellari non volevano lasciare una quota di minoranza agli americani(giustamente).
> "La porcata è servita".
> Festeggiamo perchè dalla prossima stagione raccoglieremo lascrime


Il fatto che investcorp volesse coinvolgere ancora berlusconi comunque fa capire che forse non erano tutta sta potenza che ci raccontavano,aspettiamo prima di fare i tafazzisti.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...



Io vedo mediocrità all'orizzonte.

Sto perdendo la passione. Speriamo che lo scudetto non sia stato un evento (pseudo-)casuale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Gli arabi non mettevano tutti i soldi sul piatto, tant'é che han cercato l'appoggio di Silvio.


Oppure gli arabi volevano tutto e subito e Elliott fuori dalle palle.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Il fatto che investcorp volesse coinvolgere ancora berlusconi comunque fa capire che forse non erano tutta sta potenza che ci raccontavano,aspettiamo prima di fare i tafazzisti.


Non crediamo a ciò che si narra su Berlusconi.
Un buon 99% sono caxxate .

Berlusconi si diverte con l'edilnord.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Prevedo closing ufficiale a settembre/ottobre, figuratevi con agosto di mezzo e tutto il legalese da sbrigare… ciò significa estate di stenti e sacrifici perché Elliott non ha alcun interesse a sforare il budget e Redbird se ha in canna qualcosa lo butterà dentro quando saranno loro i proprietari, altrimenti ora i “colpi” sanches Origi bremer ecc comunque sarebbero collegati a Elliot più che a loro.
> 
> purtroppo però il lato sportivo non può aspettare i loro comodi, se si passa un anno temporeggiando con una estate al minimo indispendabile peggio delle ultime si rischia di sgretolare tutto il giochino e Paolo lo sa bene. Speriamo…



Penso che Paolo abbia agito ora proprio per questo.
Lui è la nostra garanzia.
Onore a un uomo vero e ad un milanista vero che mette l'interesse di questi colori davanti a tutto, anche davanti al suo futuro societario.


----------



## kipstar (29 Maggio 2022)

fatalità un mese.......mah


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oppure gli arabi volevano tutto e subito e Elliott fuori dalle palle.


Chi lo sa, dipende da cosa si vuol pensare in definitiva, le indiscrezioni vanno in quella direzione, oltre a voler caricare di debiti il Milan (e questo è il modus operandi degli arabi, fanno uguale in premier, solo che lì funziona dato che fatturano x2/x3).


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un mese?
> Finita.
> 
> E vai col mercato condiviso tra una slitta e l'altra mentre filtra cretinismo.



Tornerà anche Nelio Lucas?! Mai dire mai...


----------



## Goro (29 Maggio 2022)

Il mercato dei calciatori è sorpassato, i tifosi evoluti pro plus max ultra ora aspettano solo il mercato societario


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Basta il preliminare per fare mercato o serve il closing?


Il signing, anche perché esso è il tempo tecnico per concludere tutto (pagamento + rilascio azioni) con il Signin Cardinale può già incontrare Maldini per programmare, in più metti che Elliot non è uscito dalla società ma è diventato socio di minoranza. Il Closing è solo l'atto formale che conclude tutto, ma il Signin è di fatto il passaggio del 70% delle quote della società. Secondo me "mercato bloccato" è stata una esagerazione dei media e nostra preoccupazione. Di fatto Elliot rimane e rimarrà. Si è fatto solo tanto rumore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...



La mia memoria storica delle pagliacciate con i cinesi comincia a fare cilecca, ma le firme preliminari non erano state fatte anche con Mr Bee e quell'altro di Galatioto, Richard Lee?
Per non parlare delle mitologiche foto delle firme con Mr Pink.

Le firme preliminari del signing si erano rivelate tutta fuffa prima del closing, ricordo male?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa, dipende da cosa si vuol pensare in definitiva, le indiscrezioni vanno in quella direzione, oltre a voler caricare di debiti il Milan (e questo è il modus operandi degli arabi, fanno uguale in premier, solo che lì funziona dato che fatturano x2/x3).


Elliott fa i suoi interessi, non quelli nostri o del club.
Vende a chi gli offre di più.

La disponibilità economica degli arabi ,come i loro programmi, non li conosco ma possibile che avevamo beccato gli unici arabi squattrinati?

Caricare il Milan di debiti vuol dire tutto e nulla al tempo stesso se la proprietà ha grandi risorse.
Capisco cosa vuoi dire ma allora dovrebbero fallire il 60% dei clubs eppure non accade..

Non crediamo alla favola della proprietà brutta e cattiva.


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia memoria storica delle pagliacciate con i cinesi comincia a fare cilecca, ma le firme preliminari non erano state fatte anche con Mr Bee e quell'altro di Galatioto, Richard Lee?
> Per non parlare delle mitologiche foto con Mr Pink.
> 
> Le firme preliminari del signing si erano rivelate tutta fuffa prima del closing, ricordo male?


Non erano il signing quelle ma solo il diritto di esclusiva. Il signin di Li fu fatto un mese prima quando dichiarò di avere trovato i soldi tramite prestito di Elliot. L'esclusiva qui è stata fatta da Investcorp ma non fu mai comunicata.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott fa i suoi interessi, non quelli nostri o del club.
> Vende a chi gli offre di più.
> 
> La disponibilità economica degli arabi ,come i loro programmi, non li conosco ma possibile che avevamo beccato gli unici arabi squattrinati?
> ...


Purtroppo ste operazioni in Italia, non solo per il Milan, son sempre mezze pagliacciate e la cosa rispecchia la decadenza del paese. Detto questo, già che Alardhi&co twittassero sul Milan a random non era gran prova di professionalità per un fondo ma miliardi, però anche qui sono impressioni. A nessuno interessa del Milan, arabi, americani, marziani, italiani, è business in ogni caso.


----------



## El picinin (29 Maggio 2022)

Comunque nella normalità, la proprietà avrebbe dovuto chiamare la parte tecnica e dire,non non possiamo fare contratti perché potrebbe non star bene alla nuova proprietà ma il minimo indispensabile si deve fare,chiudete gli acquisti programmati,e poi con i nuovi vedete il da farsi.


----------



## sunburn (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott fa i suoi interessi, non quelli nostri o del club.
> Vende a chi gli offre di più.
> 
> La disponibilità economica degli arabi ,come i loro programmi, non li conosco ma possibile che avevamo beccato gli unici arabi squattrinati?
> ...


Di sicuro non erano squattrinati, basta vedere la composizione del fondo e le persone che fanno parte del board.
Tuttavia, se io vado in cartoleria per comprare un normalissima penna e mi chiedono 100 euro euro più la possibilità di usarla loro tre volte alla settimana, io saluto e me ne vado, ma non significa che io non abbia 100 euro nel portafoglio.


----------



## braungioxe (29 Maggio 2022)

Anche io lo avevo già ribadito, Elliott vuole restare in minoranza così dopo lo stadio e il marchio in crescita rivenderà di nuovo, anche secondo me investcorp voleva tutto e subito.. figurate se avevano problemi a mettere soldi.. questi vogliono solo guadagnarci


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ste operazioni in Italia, non solo per il Milan, son sempre mezze pagliacciate e la cosa rispecchia la decadenza del paese. Detto questo, già che Alardhi&co twittassero sul Milan a random non era gran prova di professionalità per un fondo ma miliardi, però anche qui sono impressioni. A nessuno interessa del Milan, arabi, americani, marziani, italiani, è business in ogni caso.


È tutta colpa della politica italiana.

Oggi come oggi il campionato inglese è al massimo della sua potenza e pure quelli tedesco e spagnolo sono 'rivelati'.

Se c'è un paese e un campionato che potrebbero attrarre investitori è il nostro perché la cultura del calcio è calata nelle nostre vite ma le 'azioni' sono al minimo storico.

Un investitore è normale guardi all'italia con interesse .


Poi però ti imbatti in un sala e ti cascano le palle.

In Italia c'è una forza politica maligna che ha interesse affinché nulla cambi.
Siamo il quarto campionato europeo, credo, senza stadi di proprietà e con un business da terzo mondo.
Clamoroso.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È tutta colpa della politica italiana.
> 
> Oggi come oggi il campionato inglese è al massimo della sua potenza e pure quelli tedesco e spagnolo sono 'rivelati'.
> 
> ...



Le forze del Male.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non erano squattrinati, basta vedere la composizione del fondo e le persone che fanno parte del board.
> Tuttavia, se io vado in cartoleria per comprare un normalissima penna e mi chiedono 100 euro euro più la possibilità di usarla loro tre volte alla settimana, io saluto e me ne vado, ma non significa che io non abbia 100 euro nel portafoglio.


Mai allegoria fu più calzante.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito perchè è saltato tutto con Investcorp.
> Non era una questione di soldi,semplicemente i cammellari non volevano lasciare una quota di minoranza agli americani(giustamente).
> "La porcata è servita".
> Festeggiamo perchè dalla prossima stagione raccoglieremo lascrime


investcorp voleva tirare dentro Berlusconi per aumentare la parte di equity.
lasciamo perdere


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Il fatto che investcorp volesse coinvolgere ancora berlusconi comunque fa capire che forse non erano tutta sta potenza che ci raccontavano,aspettiamo prima di fare i tafazzisti.


Ma va là,non ci credo neanche se me lo dicesse Silvio.
L'italia è patria degli americani,nient'altro che questo.
Poteva esserci anche il proprietario del City o Psg e non sarebbe comunque andata in porto la trattativa.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Maggio 2022)

Quindi l' AC Milan appartiene in percentuale a due fondi Americani 70+ 30% pieni di soldi con fantastiliardi a disposizione ma proprio per questo non fanno mercato ?
Andiamo bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non crediamo a ciò che si narra su Berlusconi.
> Un buon 99% sono caxxate .
> 
> Berlusconi si diverte con l'edilnord.


oddio diverte con edilnord, secondo me si è divertito di piu sul balcone a festeggiare la vittoria del milan con la curva appecorata che gli cantava c'è solo un presidente


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


Il mercato condiviso


----------



## Tobi (29 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Basta il preliminare per fare mercato o serve il closing?



Il mercato lo puoi fare gia da domani visto che Elliot è socio al 30% può investire capitale senza chiedere il permesso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


L'importante è che non serva un mese prima di muoversi sul mercato perché molti obiettivi rischiano di sfumare. Entro il raduno bisogna consegnare una squadra quasi al completo a Pioli, per una volte che si facciano le cose per tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le notizie di stamattina, aggiungendo alcuni dettagli.
> A metà della prossima settimana sono previste le firme tra Redbird ed Elliott, mentre il closing vero e proprio avrà luogo tra un mese.
> Elliott resterà in società in minoranza con un rapporto di 70-30 rispetto a Redbird.
> Maldini ora si trova a Tel Aviv e tornerà a Milano tra qualche giorno. Nessuno a Casa Milan ha messo in discussione il suo rinnovo prima dell'intervista, ma servirà un incontro. Le parole hanno creato non poco imbarazzo e messo di fatto la proprietà (vecchia e nuova) spalle al muro.
> ...


Figuriamoci che porcheria ne verrà fuori..
Nel mercato tempestività e intuizione sono l'essenza del gioco, quello che distingue il dirigente capace dal modesto..
Con questa struttura pachidermica, una sorta di mostro a due teste per chiudere ogni operazione servirà un Cda...
Auguri fratelli rossoneri.. E povero Paolo che dovrà lavorare conciato così, senza soldi e dovendo rendere conto a un nuvolo di fessi ammmerigani..
Ma tanto vedrete che lascerà.. Sta situazione è grottesca, campioni d'Italia a fare i talent scout per le big europee..

Enorme delusione per me.. Ci credevo davvero nel salto di qualità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> oddio diverte con edilnord, secondo me si è divertito di piu sul balcone a festeggiare la vittoria del milan con la curva appecorata che gli cantava c'è solo un presidente


Basta che stia lontano, di rogne già ne abbiamo abbastanza, ci manca solo il ritorno di questo umanoide.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Maggio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> un mese per il closing vuol dire che prima dei primi di luglio, il nostro mercato sarà completamente bloccato? sarebbe inacettabile


Per te sara' inaccettabile,per me era ampiamente previsto(e i miei post parlano chiaro da 2 mesi),per loro era nei programmi.


----------



## Giek (29 Maggio 2022)

Secondo, come Investcorp, questi pupazzi di Uccello Rosso cercano solo un po’ di pubblicità. Un fondo che gestisce quattro spiccioli si può permettere di investirne un terzo per una squadra di calcio italiana? Salterà tutto. Questi nemmeno hanno la forza di acquistare la Salernitana


----------



## uolfetto (29 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il signing, anche perché esso è il tempo tecnico per concludere tutto (pagamento + rilascio azioni) con il Signin Cardinale può già incontrare Maldini per programmare, in più metti che Elliot non è uscito dalla società ma è diventato socio di minoranza. Il Closing è solo l'atto formale che conclude tutto, ma il Signin è di fatto il passaggio del 70% delle quote della società. Secondo me "mercato bloccato" è stata una esagerazione dei media e nostra preoccupazione. Di fatto Elliot rimane e rimarrà. Si è fatto solo tanto rumore.


Ma quale rumore scusa? Al momento è tutto fermo, Maldini è stato chiarissimo. Il mercato è bloccato e tutto da vedere come andrà a finire. Spero si risolva entro 7/10 giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per te sara' inaccettabile,per me era ampiamente previsto(e i miei post parlano chiaro da 2 mesi),per loro era nei programmi.


Il premio scudetto gli ha rovinato l'estate.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il premio scudetto gli ha rovinato l'estate.


Altroche'.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2022)

Maldini sta pure a Tel Aviv. Cosa vogliono di più i rabbini?


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> un mese per il closing vuol dire che prima dei primi di luglio, il nostro mercato sarà completamente bloccato? sarebbe inacettabile


Ma tanto sarà sempre un mercato stile Elliott, te lo garantisce quel 30% che si terranno.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (29 Maggio 2022)

Se rimane Elliot con percentuale di un terzo circa dopo il signing credo possano fare tutto il mercato che vogliono senza dover attendere il closing.Ovviamente questa entrata di REdbird non credo portera' un colpo come ci aspettiamo un po' tutti.Magari e' solo una mia sensazione ma addio acquisti da sogno.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Maggio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il mercato dei calciatori è sorpassato, i tifosi evoluti pro plus max ultra ora aspettano solo il mercato societario



Anno 2025, una nuova frontiera.
L' AC Milan vince il primo posto dello scudetto della sostenibilità, grazie all'operato dei propri manager che sono arrivati ad abbattere il monte ingaggi e a portare la società in utile (!!!!) di ben 100 milioni grazie alla vendita dei suoi tre migliori giocatori e ad un settimo posto nell'ormai superata serie cadetta che gli garantisce l'accesso alla Conference Cup.

San Siro in delirio, un risultato così emozionante e virtuoso, la curva fa la ola, la proprietà con le lacrime agli occhi ringrazia tutti i dirigenti e promette che non si fermerà quí, che verranno altri anni in cui le ricchezze saranno ridistribuite, altri anni in cui abbatteranno gli ingaggi dei giocatori per riempirsi le tasche loro, altri anni in cui il bilancio sarà roseo e luminoso, questo è solo l'inizio.


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che il mercato si sbloccherà solo dopo l'incontro con Maldini. Quello è la chiave di tutto.


Chiamiamolo mercato  Il mercatino vorrai dire...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Maggio 2022)

Ok, ciao ciao al mercato, ho già capito


----------



## sunburn (29 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Anno 2025, una nuova frontiera.
> L' AC Milan vince il primo posto dello scudetto della sostenibilità, grazie all'operato dei propri manager che sono arrivati ad abbattere il monte ingaggi e a portare la società in utile (!!!!) di ben 100 milioni grazie alla vendita dei suoi tre migliori giocatori e ad un settimo posto nell'ormai superata serie cadetta che gli garantisce l'accesso alla Conference Cup.
> 
> San Siro in delirio, un risultato così emozionante e virtuoso, la curva fa la ola, la proprietà con le lacrime agli occhi ringrazia tutti i dirigenti e promette che non si fermerà quí, che verranno altri anni in cui le ricchezze saranno ridistribuite, altri anni in cui abbatteranno gli ingaggi dei giocatori per riempirsi le tasche loro, altri anni in cui il bilancio sarà roseo e luminoso, questo è solo l'inizio.


Hai dimenticato il pullman scoperto coi tifosi che cantano “Lalalalalalala bilancio in attivo lalalalalalalala…”.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2022)

Leggo tantissime sentenze giá scritte sull'arrivo di Redbird.
Pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, pur non condividendone alcune, penso che la nostra storia recente inviti ad aspettare i risultati prima di emettere giudizi.
si diceva che fosse impossibile risanare le finanze del Milan
Si diceva che l'unico modo per farlo era vendere tutto e di conseguenza reteocedere.
Si è detto che fosse impossibile vincere tagliando o i costi.
Si diceva che con Elliott non si sarebbe vinto nulla fino al 2035.
Si diceva che non si attiravano sponsor.
Si diceva che se Elliott aspirava a vendere la societá ad 1 miliardo sognava e non avrebbe mai trovato acquirenti.
Si diceva che Pioli fosse il peggiore allenatore possibile e con lui non saremmo mai arrivati nei primi 4.
Si diceva che con gli arrivi nelle avversarie di Spalletti, Allegri, Mourinho e Sarri non avevamo speranze di qualificazione alla champions.
Si diceva che con il mercato nullo a Gennaio avevamo volontariamente rinunciato a lottare per lo scudetto.
Si diceva che Leao era un pippone
Si diceva che acquistando i Bennacer dalle retrocesse non saremmo andati da nessuna parte.
Si diceva che Giroud non segnava neanche con le mani.

E si potrebbe andare avanti per ore sulle sentenze drastiche sbagliate da parte di tutti (anche mie).

La storia di questa squadra, di questo modo diverso di affrontare la gestione di una società e di far crescere giocatori e allenatore altrove non considerati, dovrebbe insegnare un minimo di cautela nei giudizi.

Su Redbird non ho certezze, di certo sono un'azienda che non viene per fare dispetto ai tifosi e ,se fa un investimento (soprattutto per lei) così importante, forse un'idea solida di come far crescere la societá ce l'ha.
La loror politica qqqqqq si basa sul far crescere nel lungo periodo le società con il loro lavoro.
Che funzioni o meno, vedremo, ma questi sono capaci, determinati e competenti, prendono il Milan non per un capriccio di uno che non sa come occupare quei 20 miliardi che gli avanzano, ma per una ben precisa strategia d'impresa nel mondo del calcio della quale il Milan è.il punto centrale.

Non capiamo come? Siamo scettici? Ci sta tutto, ma forse il recente passato insegna che fiyrse non si è tuttologi, che forse alcune cose è in grado di capirle e applicarle chi ne sa più di noi.
È un modo nuovo di fare calcio, chi vuole lo sceicco di turno è meglio che si rassegni perché questa operazione è una pietra tombale su quel tipo di approccio.
L'unica via di successo (o fallimento) nel medio periodo passa attraverso le idee di Cardinale e del suo gruppo.
Per questo motivo, pur non essendo certo della riuscita tiferò per loro e il loro successo (che sarebbe anche quello del Milan).

Speriamo di provare sempre di più le gioie provate quest anno.

Sempre Forza Milan.


----------



## El picinin (29 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo tantissime sentenze giá scritte sull'arrivo di Redbird.
> Pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, pur non condividendone alcune, penso che la nostra storia recente inviti ad aspettare i risultati prima di emettere giudizi.
> si diceva che fosse impossibile risanare le finanze del Milan
> Si diceva che l'unico modo per farlo era vendere tutto e di conseguenza reteocedere.
> ...


 ottimo post,concordo su tutto,ma comunque di ragione a Maldini


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo tantissime sentenze giá scritte sull'arrivo di Redbird.
> Pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, pur non condividendone alcune, penso che la nostra storia recente inviti ad aspettare i risultati prima di emettere giudizi.
> si diceva che fosse impossibile risanare le finanze del Milan
> Si diceva che l'unico modo per farlo era vendere tutto e di conseguenza reteocedere.
> ...


Che bel compitino, bravo, dieci e lode! Però perdonami, preferisco dar credito alla vision allucinante di Redbird, peraltro già applicata al Tolosa, più che alle tue parole.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo tantissime sentenze giá scritte sull'arrivo di Redbird.
> Pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, pur non condividendone alcune, penso che la nostra storia recente inviti ad aspettare i risultati prima di emettere giudizi.
> si diceva che fosse impossibile risanare le finanze del Milan
> Si diceva che l'unico modo per farlo era vendere tutto e di conseguenza reteocedere.
> ...


Concordo a grandi linee, ma manca il punto fondamentale, la presenza di Maldini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> ottimo post,concordo su tutto,ma comunque di ragione a Maldini


Infatti dell'intervista di Maldini condivido la sostanza anche se per nulla la.forma e in parte la tempistica.

Ma anche in questo caso preferisco pensare che sia funzionale ad una strategia a lui chiara che porterà al bene del Milan, spero e credo che non sia solo una lamentela.fine a se stessa, stimo troppo Paolo.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Che bel compitino, bravo, dieci e lode! Però perdonami, preferisco dar credito alla vision allucinante di Redbird, peraltro già applicata al Tolosa, più che alle tue parole.


Vedo che stai portando avanti una battaglia contro Redbirds, ci può stare e non la giudico, ma scusami non puoi paragonare l'acquisto del Tolosa in serie B francese, con l'acquisto della squadra che ha appena vinto il campionato di serie A in Italia, costi modi e fini differenti, per pensare che adottino la stessa strategia....


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vedo che stai portando avanti una battaglia contro Redbirds, ci può stare e non la giudico, ma scusami non puoi paragonare l'acquisto del Tolosa in serie B francese, con l'acquisto della squadra che ha appena vinto il campionato di serie A in Italia, costi modi e fini differenti, per pensare che adottino la stessa strategia....


Sono contrario all'acquisto di Redbird perchè mi sono documentato sul loro modo di operare, e non vedo perchè con il Milan dovrebbero operare in modo diverso, visto che il discorso impostato da Elliott va proprio in quella direzione. Poi se verrò smentito sarò l'uomo più felice del mondo. Tifo per il Milan non per le mie opinioni. In ogni caso nessuno sconto.


----------



## Masanijey (29 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vedo che stai portando avanti una battaglia contro Redbirds, ci può stare e non la giudico, ma scusami non puoi paragonare l'acquisto del Tolosa in serie B francese, con l'acquisto della squadra che ha appena vinto il campionato di serie A in Italia, costi modi e fini differenti, per pensare che adottino la stessa strategia....


Tolosa peraltro vincitrice del campionato, quindi non si capisce nemmeno dove sta il paragone negativo. 
E comunque questi sono anche soci della proprietà del Liverpool.
Poi magari si riveleranno dei cani, ma sinceramente mi fa ridere sto accanimento basato sul nulla.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Tolosa peraltro vincitrice del campionato, quindi non si capisce nemmeno dove sta il paragone negativo.
> E comunque questi sono anche soci della proprietà del Liverpool.
> Poi magari si riveleranno dei cani, ma sinceramente mi fa ridere sto accanimento basato sul nulla.


Maldini te l'ha spiegato nell'intervista. Con quel modo di operare il miracolo può accadere una volta. Basta sbagliare mezzo mercato e torni indietro di un quinquiennio in termini di competitività.


----------



## Masanijey (29 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Maldini te l'ha spiegato nell'intervista. Con quel modo di operare il miracolo può accadere una volta. Basta sbagliare mezzo mercato e torni indietro di un quinquiennio in termini di competitività.


Maldini ha parlato di Elliott, non ha detto mezza parola su Redbird


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Maldini ha parlato di Elliott, non ha detto mezza parola su Redbird


Maldini parla suocera perchè la nuora intenda, visto che il modo di operare di Elliott e di Redbird è il medesimo. Non a caso Elliott ha deciso di vendere a Redbird e non a Investcorp proprio per la continuità gestionale.


----------



## Masanijey (29 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Maldini parla suocera perchè la nuora intenda, visto che il modo di operare di Elliott e di Redbird è il medesimo. Non a caso Elliott ha deciso di vendere a Redbird e non a Investcorp proprio per la continuità gestionale.


Amico, credo che potremmo andare avanti a dire le stesse cose in eterno.
Maldini ha fatto dichiarazioni di cuore, mettendoci trasparenza e vuotando il sacco. 
Se tu vuoi vederci anche cose che non ha detto sei libero di farlo, ma non puoi pretendere che il processo alle intenzioni sia la realtà.
Quello che posso dire è che il tuo ragionamento cozza un po' con il contenuto stesso delle dichiarazioni, perché se Paolo davvero avesse informazioni circa una politica deleteria di Redbird avrebbe dovuto dimettersi anziché reclamare un rinnovo.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Amico, credo che potremmo andare avanti a dire le stesse cose in eterno.
> Maldini ha fatto dichiarazioni di cuore, mettendoci trasparenza e vuotando il sacco.
> Se tu vuoi vederci anche cose che non ha detto sei libero di farlo, ma non puoi pretendere che il processo alle intenzioni sia la realtà.
> Quello che posso dire è che il tuo ragionamento cozza un po' con il contenuto stesso delle dichiarazioni, perché se Paolo davvero avesse informazioni circa una politica deleteria di Redbird avrebbe dovuto dimettersi anziché reclamare un rinnovo.


Dimettersi? E che senso ha? Tra venti giorni gli scade il contratto


----------



## Masanijey (29 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Dimettersi? E che senso ha? Tra venti giorni gli scade il contratto


Ma scherzi?
Lui dice che vuole essere un garante pe i tifosi di un progetto vincente.
Se davvero sapesse che Redbird non ha un progetto vincente non avrebbe senso chiedere un rinnovo (perché lo dice lui eh..).
Dimettersi senza aspettare che il contatto scada, quello si sarebbe un segnale delle cattive intenzioni dei nuovi.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi?
> Lui dice che vuole essere un garante pe i tifosi di un progetto vincente.
> Se davvero sapesse che Redbird non ha un progetto vincente non avrebbe senso chiedere un rinnovo (perché lo dice lui eh..).
> Dimettersi senza aspettare che il contatto scada, quello si sarebbe un segnale delle cattive intenzioni dei nuovi.


Quindi aspetta che gli si dica in faccia queli sono gli obiettivi della nuova proprietà e su quelli si regolerà


----------



## Masanijey (29 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi aspetta che gli si dica in faccia queli sono gli obiettivi della nuova proprietà e su quelli si regolerà


Questo è possibile. Quindi ad oggi, visto che è ancora lì, significa che non sa nulla.

Che poi intendiamoci, io vorrei che lui rimanesse comunque al suo posto, perché ha dimostrato di poter trasformare un progetto non vincente in uno comunque vincente.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questo è possibile. Quindi ad oggi, visto che è ancora lì, significa che non sa nulla.
> 
> Che poi intendiamoci, io vorrei che lui rimanesse comunque al suo posto, perché ha dimostrato di poter trasformare un progetto non vincente in uno comunque vincente.


Quindi se diamo per scontato che Maldini non sa nulla significa che è uno che ha le visioni, intendi questo?


----------



## Masanijey (29 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi se diamo per scontato che Maldini non sa nulla significa che è uno che ha le visioni, intendi questo?



Eh???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

Basta ragazzi.
Non è una chat.


----------



## Zlatan87 (29 Maggio 2022)

Sta di fatto che questi hanno venduto il 70% del Milan a 1,3 mld senza il benché minimo progetto di uno stadio a dei connazionali che vogliono la social media company...
Gli Arabi volevano INVESTIRE pesantemente con stadio e giocatori per rivendere a cifre ben più alte... Ma volevano gli strozzini fuori dalle balle. 
Il fatto dei debiti e del Silvio sono tutte caxxate dai...
Gli strozzini volevano guadagnarci il più possibile. Fine


----------

